

The Ingenious Plan for the Ocean to Clean Itself Is Led by a 20-Year-Old - grej
http://gizmodo.com/the-ingenious-plan-for-the-ocean-to-clean-itself-is-led-1708318317

======
zeeed
if we find a way of turning an endeavor like this into producing economic
value, and if we manage to convince capitalists to see the long-term benefits
of sustainability, we can, for once, really disrupt.

way to go, VCs

~~~
strathmeyer
You mean, like, free plastic?

